# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  لماذا تهاجر الطيور على شكل رقم 7

## مهدي شطناوي

أ*لم تسال نفسك عندما يأتي فصل الخريف وترى جماعات الطيور تتجه نحو الجنوب 


‏وهي تطير على شكل الرقم 7 , 

يا ترى لماذا تتخذ الطيور هذا الشكل بالذات أثناء الطيران ؟ 

*

*لقد توصل العلم إلى أن كل طير عندما يضرب بجناحيه يعطي رفعة إلى أعلى 

للطائر الذي يليه مباشرة وعلى ذلك فإن الطيران على شكل الرقم 7يمكن سرب

الطيور من أن يقطع مسافة ‏إضافية تقدر على الأقل ب71% زيادة على المسافة التي يمكن أن

يقطعها فيما لو طار كل طائر بمفرده...


‏إذاً تعلم من الطير أن مجموعة الأفراد الذين يعملون في فريق واحد يتخذون الوجهة

نفسها ‏يصلون إلى أهدافهم بصورة أسرع وأسهل فيتعاونون ويدعم بعضهم بعضاً وعندما يخرج أحد 

الطيور عن مسار الرقم7فإنه يواجه فجأة بسحب الجاذبية وشدة مقاومة ‏الهواء, لذلك فلإنه

سرعان ما يرجع إلى السرب ليستفيد من القوة والحماية التي تمنحها إياه ‏المجموعة ... 

*
‏*وهكذا فإن الإنسان ضعيف بنفسه قوي بإخوانه وإذا ابتعد عن الجماعة فقد لايستطيع

مقاومة التيار ...‏ 

وعندما يحس قائد السرب بالتعب لأنه يتحمل العبء الأكبر من المقاومة فإنه ينسحب إلى الخلف 

‏ويترك القيادة لطائر آخر , وهكذا تتم القيادة بالتناوب ... 

‏إذاً يعلمنا الله في حكمة الطير أنه مما يجدر الإهتمام به التعاون في عملية القيادة 

والتناوب عليهامن قبل ‏الأكفاء خاصة عندما يكون العمل صعباً .‏أما أفراد الطيور الذين في المؤخرة فإنهم 

يواصلون الصياح أثناء الطيران لتشجيع الأفراد الذين ‏في المقدمة على المحافظة على سرعة 

الطيران


‏إذاً تعلم أن العبارات التشجيعية تساعد دائماً في تنشيط الذين يعملون في الخطوط الأمامية 

‏وتحثهم على التقدم دائماً بالرغم من الضغوط المستمرة . ‏وأخيراً فعندما يمرض أحد أفراد البط 

أو تصيبه رصاصة صياد فيتخلف عن السرب , يقوم ‏اثنان من الطيور بالانسحاب من السرب واللحاق 

به لحمايته ويبقيان معه حتى يتمكن من اللحاق




 

بالمجموعة أو يموت فيلتحقان بسرب آخر .*

----------


## باريسيا

*سبحان الله 
الطيور تساند بعضها ، والبشر العكس 

معلومات اكتير حلوه 
انا دايماً بسال حالي هل السؤال بس كنت افسها تفسيرات اخره 

يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## الاء

مشكووووور

----------


## amiraeleyan

يعطيك العافيه :SnipeR (27):

----------


## نغم

سبحان الله 

ومشكووووووووووووور على الموضوع :SnipeR (27):

----------


## ابن البلد

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . 
 كيف حالك إن شاء الله دائما بخير ؟

----------


## سارا زكي

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## شذى البنفسج



----------


## رنيم

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . 
 :Bl (15):  :Bl (15): 
 :SnipeR (63):  :SnipeR (63):

----------


## دليلة

سبــحان الله

يسلمو شطناوي علىالمعلومة

----------


## باية

سبحاااااااااااااااان الله يعطيك العافية

----------

